# Offshore fishing freeport



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys looking to fill 2 spots for offshore run out of freeport tomorrow morning inalso plan on fishing Saturday and Sunday if anybody wants to go text message me for more details btw I run a 26ft seafox with twin 150 Mercury's I plan going 70 miles for vermillion, amberjack, kingfish, and hopefully some chicken dolphin #Salty_Seamen


----------



## tommytuanle (Oct 12, 2015)

*im in*

save me a spot 832 964 3007


----------



## Marlinchaser21 (Jun 25, 2013)

How much?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

how well did you do


----------

